# PVR 501 offer ends July 31st!!



## Hoosier (Jul 3, 2002)

I just signed up for this offer and the installer gave me a 508 model!! so they must have ran out of 501's or Dish is giving a bonus?? something to look into in your area...just thought I would pass this along...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Hoosier! I will going for this offer next week Wednesday, that way it wont be on my moms credit card until next month. There is a shortage of 501s and 508 are being given out in their place. So yes everybody after coming close once before and talking about it for months I will be getting a 501, hopefully a 508, though


----------



## Mdknapp (May 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hoosier _
> *I just signed up for this offer and the installer gave me a 508 model!! so they must have ran out of 501's or Dish is giving a bonus?? something to look into in your area...just thought I would pass this along... *


How does one "look into this in their area?"

How can I find this information out? Better yet, could ANYONE provide some insight into whether or not I would receive a 508?

I live in the East Bay (CA) and called someone and they said they just order the units from Dish as requests come.

Matthew 
[email protected]


----------



## llunken777 (Mar 24, 2002)

So what is the diference between a 501 and a 508?


----------



## Mdknapp (May 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by llunken777 _
> *So what is the diference between a 501 and a 508? *


My understanding is (In a nutshell):

501
-----
40 GB HD = 30 Hrs recording
1 remote

508
-----
80GB HD = 60 Hrs recording
2 remotes

Anyone have the answer as to how to find out if I would get a 508 on the $199 upgrade plan? Maybe a better question: Has anyone RECENTLY recently NOT received a 508 when doing an "upgrade"?

Matthew


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2002)

Matthew, I was be very shocked if you DON'T get the 508 PVR using the upgrade. I know of two others in your area that got the 508 instead of the 501, and one of them got it installed the first week of July.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2002)

They've extended this promotion once again through the end of October. Still nothing about the 508.


----------



## Mdknapp (May 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by styxfix _
> *Matthew, I was be very shocked if you DON'T get the 508 PVR using the upgrade. I know of two others in your area that got the 508 instead of the 501, and one of them got it installed the first week of July. *


Well, just got the 501 Upgrade yesterday. It WAS a 508!!! For those interested I am located in Contra Costa County, CA.

I was a little worried for a while as my father did the upgrade as well and received 501s (Santa Clara County, CA) on Aug 3rd!

Matthew Knapp


----------

